# Advanced certifications??



## CJBaun (Mar 19, 2014)

Are the there further certs a BLS provider could get? Kind of like how those ALS guys have ACLS, ATLS, ABLS, PALS, and everything under the sun? Is there anything for us?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 19, 2014)

CJBaun said:


> Are the there further certs a BLS provider could get? Kind of like how those ALS guys have ACLS, ATLS, ABLS, PALS, and everything under the sun? Is there anything for us?


Yes, but usually they are required already (eg ICS and NIMS), not recognized, or local.


----------



## NJEMT95 (Mar 20, 2014)

There's also PHTLS/ITLS & PEARS/PEPP.


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 20, 2014)

PHTLs and AMLS are certifiable to EMTs, and perfectly sensible to do.

You could get your CPR instructor too.


----------



## EMedCounsel (Mar 20, 2014)

I think AMLS is a solid choice for a EMT-B to take.


----------



## NPO (Mar 22, 2014)

I work CCT a lot so I am ACLS certified (by choice) as a Basic. It helps me work with my nurse and understand what's going on. AMLS is next on my list.

I also have ICS 100, 200, 700, and 800. You could look into those from FEMA and maybe even look into going to the FEMA CDP


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 24, 2014)

RN, Certified Respiratory Therapist, MD, FNP...


----------



## Jmo371 (Mar 24, 2014)

it depends on where you are...in NYS there isnt much we can do other then go on to the CC or medic course.  At the bls level PHTLS but really that doesnt do much other then give you practice and add a line to your resume.


----------



## JohnRG (May 18, 2015)

Jmo371 said:


> it depends on where you are...in NYS there isnt much we can do other then go on to the CC or medic course.  At the bls level PHTLS but really that doesnt do much other then give you practice and add a line to your resume.


I am just in my last week of EMT School and i was actually considering going ahead and getting ACLS, AMLS, PHTLS, PALS, ect ect... in order to not only to attain more knowledge but also to make my resume more attractive as a new EMT. What is your take or advise on this approach im considering?


----------



## NPO (May 18, 2015)

JohnRG said:


> I am just in my last week of EMT School and i was actually considering going ahead and getting ACLS, AMLS, PHTLS, PALS, ect ect... in order to not only to attain more knowledge but also to make my resume more attractive as a new EMT. What is your take or advise on this approach im considering?


Get experience first. 

You can learn all that stuff, but without experience you won't be able to apply it in your mind. Learn how it relates to patients first, then take the class.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (May 18, 2015)

NPO said:


> Get experience first.
> 
> You can learn all that stuff, but without experience you won't be able to apply it in your mind. Learn how it relates to patients first, then take the class.



I politely disagree. Some people need experience in order to provide a basis for further learning, some people do not and some people actually cement BAD habits before they continue learning. A "training scar" if you will. Something that you might have to undo before you can further your depth of knowledge. 

The answer should never be "get experience". It should be: get really good, high quality experience, or else skip the experience part. Unfortunately, when you're just learning, how would you know the difference? Best way is to meet with someone you trust from your area like an instructor or chief, and then ask their opinion. Hopefully they will also know your learning styles and individual needs as well. The earlier poster may be right, or may not. The answer is: we don't know you, we don't know how you learn, we don't know what opportunities for experience are like in your neck of the woods. Ask someone you trust in your area that knows you and your situation.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 18, 2015)

Honestly?

B.S. Biochemistry and Molecular Biology, B.S. Pharmacology & toxicology, B.S. Health Science just to name a few.

I firmly believe that this profession is going to continue to be a low paying "McJob" unless we start educating our providers instead of just handing out certs for watching a video and taking a test.


----------



## Gurby (May 18, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Honestly?
> 
> B.S. Biochemistry and Molecular Biology, B.S. Pharmacology & toxicology, B.S. Health Science just to name a few.
> 
> I firmly believe that this profession is going to continue to be a low paying "McJob" unless we start educating our providers instead of just handing out certs for watching a video and taking a test.



I took them as med school pre-req's, but I've been amazed at how much General Chemistry and Biology have done for my understanding of drugs and disease and how applicable they are to EMS.  There are tons of things that I memorized by rote for my paramedic classes, that I now actually understand.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 18, 2015)

Gurby said:


> I took them as med school pre-req's, but I've been amazed at how much General Chemistry and Biology have done for my understanding of drugs and disease and how applicable they are to EMS.  There are tons of things that I memorized by rote for my paramedic classes, that I now actually understand.


Yeah, it really says something when a pre med freshman knows more about medicine than a career paramedic. Are you currently a resident or a medical student?


----------



## Gurby (May 18, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> Yeah, it really says something when a pre med freshman knows more about medicine than a career paramedic. Are you currently a resident or a medical student?



I have a BA in an unrelated field, and just got my paramedic cert.  I'm applying for jobs right now, while taking pre-med classes (chem last summer, bio and physics this past year.  Next up: biochem and orgo!).  Planning to apply to med schools next summer unless I fall in love with being a medic.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 18, 2015)

I wanted to get my medic cert, but I don't think i'll have enough time in medical school to work an ems job. Also, after I get my MD i won't be able to work as a paramedic, so even if i did work during med school I would be only have a job that would last <5 years.


----------



## Gurby (May 18, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> I wanted to get my medic cert, but I don't think i'll have enough time in medical school to work an ems job. Also, after I get my MD i won't be able to work as a paramedic, so even if i did work during med school I would be only have a job that would last <5 years.



Yeah, if med school is your goal, becoming a paramedic doesn't makes any sense.  I wasn't sure if I wanted to do EMS or hospital-based medicine, and figured the barrier for entry to EMS is lower - it only delays med school by a year for me, and I'll be more certain that it's actually what I want to do.

I don't see why you couldn't work as a medic after getting your MD.  I think it'd be more that you wouldn't want to.  I have a friend who is an EM resident who moonlights at a critical care transport company, so I suppose you could get your truck fix that way if you wanted to.


----------



## redundantbassist (May 18, 2015)

Gurby said:


> Yeah, if med school is your goal, becoming a paramedic doesn't makes any sense.  I wasn't sure if I wanted to do EMS or hospital-based medicine, and figured the barrier for entry to EMS is lower - it only delays med school by a year for me, and I'll be more certain that it's actually what I want to do.
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't work as a medic after getting your MD.  I think it'd be more that you wouldn't want to.  I have a friend who is an EM resident who moonlights at a critical care transport company, so I suppose you could get your truck fix that way if you wanted to.


I've considered that, however I've thought of the scope of practice/ legality issue. Would a Medic/MD have the full scope of practice of a doc, and essentially be a medical director that wears a uniform and does hands on patient care, or be forced to follow protocols already in place, even if they know better and can perform better care for the pt? I really don't know, as i've honestly never met a doc that actively works in ems.


----------



## ERDoc (May 19, 2015)

redundantbassist said:


> I've considered that, however I've thought of the scope of practice/ legality issue. Would a Medic/MD have the full scope of practice of a doc, and essentially be a medical director that wears a uniform and does hands on patient care, or be forced to follow protocols already in place, even if they know better and can perform better care for the pt? I really don't know, as i've honestly never met a doc that actively works in ems.



You will be a licensed physician, you will practice medicine, not follow protocols.  That being said, if you are on an ambulance you are limited to what is available on that ambulance so you may be forced to only do what the protocols say since those are the only tools you have available.


----------



## COmedic17 (May 20, 2015)

I'm finishing up my bachelor in forensic science.


Might not help the typical patient, but I'm pretty spiffy at pronouncements and figuring out time/cause of death.


I have pretty much every cert. AMLS was the most helpful. Everything else could of come in a Cracker Jack box from the lack of any intellect it took to obtain them.


----------

